# LED vs LCD vs PLasma big screen HDTV power consumption comparison



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A few months ago, I switched to a Toshiba 46" LED HDTV (63.4 watts/hr) from my Sony Bravia 46" LCD HDTV (2008 model year) - power consumption about 290w/hr - this was considered energy efficient at the time. So I thought I would do some calculations regarding the amount of $$ I save off my energy bill since with 8 tanks/pond, dropping my Hydro bill is a high priority. So compared to my 4 years old "energy efficient" Sony LCD, my new LED has a better than 4.5x lower energy consumption. For me, this translated to a Hydro bill savings of ($106.49 - $23.28 = $83.21) based on 10 hours/day or $41.60 based on 5 hours/day usage rate.

TV Electricity Cost Calculator
Size(in inches) 46"

Hours per day - 10 hours/day (overestimate but makes calculations easier)

Cost per kWh - $.102/kWh - Step 2 pricing


Consumption based on 2012 models 
Yearly Electricity Cost
LED (Toshiba 46") 
63.4W
$23.28

LCD
136W (typical wattage 2012 models - some are much higher)
$50.78

Plasma 
254W (typical wattage 2012 models - some are much higher)
$94.42

Apparently, for those using an older plasma (ie. 2008 model), 46" plasmas could easily consume 400 watts/hr or more.

Just thought I'd share my findings, which make me feel a lot better about buying my new LED HDTV which was a $500 upgrade (after selling off my Sony LCD).

For those thinking of upgrading their HDTVs, this energy savings is something to consider.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

every dollar counts


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow nice comparison. I think we have the same old Sony tv. 46" V series Bravia. Now if those electricity savings were monthly figures I'd be buying a new LED tv tonight! Still worth considering down the road.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder what my projector costs to run :s


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya we just got a new Samsung 55 led uses 58 watts compared to old plasma we got rid of 320 watts , and the images much brighter and clearer then plasma ever was


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just shocked that my "Energy Star" Sony LCD bought just 4 years ago was 4.5 times more power-hungry than my new LED. Just wanted to share this with my BCA family so they can do their own calculations. A few months ago we had a huge thread on the "Smart meter" that's been installed now on almost every household and how we are all going to have to be more careful about our power consumption. I'm a big fan of LED, & have changed over all my tank lights (7 tanks, 1 pond) and most of the house lights to LED or CFL lights. Since I mostly do reef tanks, it was either get more energy efficient overall, or have my electric bill go through the roof.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Go tell my wife right now :lol: NOT !
For being green may be but financially. Mmmm, lame excuse, haha. It just like me dropping $1,000 for an LED light


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

There are 80 inch tvs in best buy running up on 4500 dollars to buy. Although its kinda like a hummer. If you can afford to buy it you wont worry about the price of gas!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually the price of LED HDTVs have gone way down this past few months, which is the only reason I bought mine for under $800. Sold off my Sony to some really good friends who have helped me with renos for $300 so it was a $500 upgrade.

I also like that my LED is 30+lbs vs 65lbs for the Sony, since I plan to mount mine to the wall.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

ya i got my 55 in samsung on boxing day from costco 890 somthin with taxs and enviro fees, plus costco sweet policy 90 day return plus free 2 yr warrenty on top of samsungs 1 yr. my old school plasma cost me almost 3 grand i think lol, one of first plasma's


----------

